# June 19th - Cigars are Better With Friends: Herf @ Joe's



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

HELLO TEAM WA!!!

A number of members expressed concern with the 1st and 2nd Saturdays in June, so we're shooting with the 3rd Saturday of the week. :tongue1: June 19th!

Yesterday was the herf at Joe's - and what a great time!! Those of you in the area who haven't come out to smoke with us totally should. There's just no shortage of spectacular smokes, the food and drinks are good and plentiful, the servers are great - and cute as hell, the couches are ridiculously comfy and there are recliners...

Some of the highlights from yesterday as I recall them: 
________________________________________________

1) It's become tradition to pass your travel-humi around and let everyone else raid it. It's sort of like a giant pass with instant gratification - and you get to see the smiles on the takers faces! I know two people snagged some T110's, there were some CC's handed out...

2) Garys4598 brought a box of Joya de Nicaragua Antano's and Rocky Patels that he just put on the table for everyone to take! Overflowing generosity!! Thanks Gary!! There were only 3 sticks left in that box at the end of the day - but they went home with Smelvis to add to the troop pile!! [tried to give Gary some RG, but you know the system always tells me no!]

3) We found some original release El Triunfadors on the shelf, and raided those.

4) I figured out how to bomb Smelvis. Wait for him to pick out a handful of cigars, then steal the bill. ound: HAHA Sucker!! Beat that!! eep: Though the second he found out, he stuffed my shirt pocket with a cc faster than I could see what was going on. :cheeky:

5) A bunch of us got to hang out with Mark, the head aficionado and cigar buyer for Joe's... dude's full of GREAT info and super nice to talk with. 
________________________________________________

I don't think anyone took pictures this time... but that's ok, cause most of ya'll are ugly. :spit:

So, next Team WA herf is at Smokey Joe's, as always. In case you don't know of the place: Smokey Joe's Cigar Lounge Sports Bar at BJ's Bingo Fife Washington Tacoma Seattle WA offering a cigar smoking lounge, sports bar, wine bar, happy hour, satellite tv, sporting events, smokin on the res - it's awesome.

You are TOTALLY welcome to bring your own smokes, but we always try to buy a couple from Joe's to support the place. Actually, I wouldn't be surprised to hear that Team WA brought 100 - 150 sticks to the herf themselves! The selection there is a GREAT and the prices are on the low end of the B&M scale.

Well enough banter about the last herf!!! On to June 19th!!

And as a friendly reminder, don't miss some of Joe's events coming up soon!!

Saturday, May 22nd - Ed Trevino will be here representing C.A.O. cigars.

Thursday, July 15th - Jose "Don Pepin" Garcia and John Gonzalez will be here representing Don Pepin Garcia.

Hope to see you all next month!! :high5:

PS: Boat! If you're reading this, I brought you a handful of Gurkhas for your birthday!! Sorry you couldn't make it, but hope you had fun and some good sticks to smoke!!


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Chris, thank you so very much for the detailed post! _*You totally rock bro*_, as did all the other Washingtonian BOTL that showed yesterday :smile:. The bros that were unable to attend were sorely missed but not whatsoever forgotten. Yours and Dave's generousity are unsurpassed!!! Although Vinnie's is indesputably right on your heels.

Dude's, I'm totally just joking; it's _NOT_ a bloody contest and we're all well aware of that. I completely admire the traditions that are developing in our small Pacific Northwest Puff club. You bros' all totally ROCK!!!

Potentially bummer news from my end regarding the 19 June date; that's my wedding anniversary weekend and the missus and I have made it a tradition to always "return to the scene of the crime" (i.e., the location where I proposed to her) to celebrate in spirits and fine food. So I'll be at Stanley & Seafort's Restaurant that afternoon instead of with you bros. Bros before hos guys. . . but my missus aint no ho. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry I missed ill be there i dont care if i get Mariners Tics thrown at me lol


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

> Bros before hos guys. . . but my missus aint no ho. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


haha!

Sounds like quite a time yesterday. Just keeps gettin better and better. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I forgot one of the highlights!!! 

Gary's new Prometheus cutter is GORGEOUS!! This man has some right nice toys. I think we are also building a tradition of anticipation for Gary's next show and tell!!


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Magnate said:


> I forgot one of the highlights!!!
> 
> Gary's new Prometheus cutter is GORGEOUS!! This man has some right nice toys. I think we are also building a tradition of anticipation for Gary's next show and tell!!


Awwww. . . man. Now that's just not right. hwell:

I can't function under that sort of pressure and expectation. . . .

:spank:


----------



## boat45 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey boys!!! Yea, really bummed I wasn't able to make it had a last minute eary mother's day thing with the whole clan. Magnate thanks a whole heap for thinking of me. Looking forward to checking out that fancy new cutter of yours Gary. I have already cleared all schedules for the 19th....I will be there will bells on.....maybe....not really. Let's see if we can swindle Smelvis and Juicestain to go to the Nub events while they are on the eastcoast and try to snag us some of those mysterious cain F nubs. Look forward to seeing you guys at Joes....Gary congrats and enjoy the anniversary.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

It was great to see you all and Thanks Chris for lunch and my cigars. :banana:

and Gary thanks for the gars. Till next time :bounce:


----------



## Olaries (Mar 1, 2010)

I had a great time at the herf. It was nice to meet everyone and I cant wait to come to the next one.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I should be out for this one as well. Looking forward to seeing ya'll:smoke2:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I just want to say, I love you guys, even dave lol im there i wont be stop


----------



## Catfish63 (May 2, 2010)

I will be there. Just make it easy gov me to spot you guys. Nametags would be nice. LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I just want to say, I love you guys, even dave lol im there i wont be stop


Back atcha, I may make it, If Scott is there I will for sure.

Depending on how many weeks it takes to clean my house. LOL :yield: :tease:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Catfish63 said:


> I will be there. Just make it easy gov me to spot you guys. Nametags would be nice. LOL


Magnate has brought a printed out puff logo before -- which we can do again. Or just stand in the middle of the room and yell "PUFFFFFF!!!" and we'll wave you down. :wave:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> Magnate has brought a printed out puff logo before -- which we can do again. Or just stand in the middle of the room and yell "PUFFFFFF!!!" and we'll wave you down. :wave:


Just tell him the truth!! Walk in singing who let the dogs out and we will wave you over :wave:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Ha! Even better.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I should make it this Saturday. Looking forward to seeing everyone that makes it out:thumb:

:bump:


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

I hope you guys have a terrific time. Alas, as previously mentioned I won't be able to make this herf; I'll be at Stanfords and Seaforts, celebrating my wedding anniversary with my missus.

:beerchug:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Back atcha, I may make it, If Scott is there I will for sure.
> 
> Depending on how many weeks it takes to clean my house. LOL :yield: :tease:


 What it was pretty clean after 2 weeks of smoking crack and having every dirty hooker we knew come over lol


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Dibs on Gary's chair.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> Dibs on Gary's chair.


 Thats classic, i sat in the same chair during the super bowl for about 9 hours, Man I smoked alot that day


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Super bowel? Yikes. oke:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> Super bowel? Yikes. oke:


 whatever, im just glad i had my legal team at my house when the cops come to go to guys next doors house, and the wierd thing was that chris was parked in there driveway, Im sure he was buying drugs lol


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> whatever, im just glad i had my legal team at my house when the cops come to go to guys next doors house, and the wierd thing was that chris was parked in there driveway, Im sure he was buying drugs lol


Its all becoming clear. No wonder he has such a large cigar budget.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

What is happening to my reputation in this thread? 

First off, Jesse set me up. He told me to park there... I didn't see anyone else parked there, so obviously he singled me out. 

Though, that was a pretty crazy experience... like, all of a sudden... we coulda been on cops!


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Yo boyz, I'm back from my trip to Iowa to bring my dad back. What a long road trip, but I did have the chance to smoke some gars along the way.
I'll see you Saturday, I have a buddy coming in from MN Thursday night and he will be coming along, so we have a guest, be on your best behaviour.
Vinnie


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Jesse started it.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> What is happening to my reputation in this thread?
> 
> First off, Jesse set me up. He told me to park there... I didn't see anyone else parked there, so obviously he singled me out.
> 
> Though, that was a pretty crazy experience... like, all of a sudden... we coulda been on cops!


 It was pretty funny, i had no clue that was gonna happen


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Truce fellas... we have more important targets. 

See ya'll Saturday!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Truce fellas... we have more important targets.
> 
> See ya'll Saturday!!


Truce? But what about my chair? :mad2:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll yield dibs on Gary's chair to you, Dave.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> I'll yield dibs on Gary's chair to you, Dave.


How we gonna get it to my house?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Truce? But what about my chair? :mad2:


Damn It Dave, Im sorry about the chair, Damn It. Im fat lol


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

smelvis said:


> How we gonna get it to my house?


Jesse gets to carry it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Damn It Dave, Im sorry about the chair, Damn It. Im fat lol


Aw Ha naw It's all good I have this to hold over your head for years and tears lets see which comes first. :biggrin1:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Got called in to work today, so good news is ill be off tomorrow and coming down early:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

What time you heading down? I'm thinking of aiming for lunchtime.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> What time you heading down? I'm thinking of aiming for lunchtime.


 What time you thinking? I could do 12ish


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I think I can be there a little after 1pm.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> What time you thinking? I could do 12ish


12ish sounds good.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott is landing at my house vis Jesse's taxi and ? service around 8:30 ish tonight!! Just and FYI don't know what his plans are but will be great meeting him!

Dave

PS Thanks Brother Jesse always coming through for his friends!! :cheer2:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Jesse's taxi and ? service
> 
> PS Thanks Brother Jesse always coming through for his friends!! :cheer2:


I don't even want to know how Jesse's ? service comes through for his friends. :lalala:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I don't even want to know how Jesse's ? service comes through for his friends. :lalala:


I don't know but just to be safe I am washing Scotts linens.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Confirmed Scott and I and the Eastside gang will be there, jeez can I take a nap there? :hungry:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> jeez can I take a nap there? :hungry:


You wouldn't be the first! LOL!!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

:director:

Team WA! 

:horn:

Assseeeeemmblllllllee!!!


----------



## biggie55 (Jan 2, 2010)

:dude:Just found out about this place today through this forum! Definately going to check out this place! Rather spend my money here than give it away to EQC whenever I'm in town. 

What time are the festivities?


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome, biggie55! I'll be heading down there soon as my wife comes home and relieves me from toddler duty. Planning to have lunch there. I think a lot of people will be there by 1 or 2.


----------



## Catfish63 (May 2, 2010)

As a military man I freak out with 'ishy timelines. Now this might be fine for you attorneys out there. (LOL, just kidding.) However, can you imagine some of the most famous battles in American history starting off among the Admirals and Generals with, "12 'ish sounds great for me...How about you Bob?" 

Is this event starting at 12? I certainly look forward to meeting you.

Catfish63


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like some people are coming around noon-1pm... 

I'll be there as soon as this meeting is over. 

Got a giant puffer fish for the table so new friends can find us!! 

TIP: Bring extra cigars... we do lots of trading/passing/gifting and you want in on the fun. :nod: (We also try to buy a couple sticks each from Joe's to show our support, since they don't mind us taking over half the place and smoking what we brought with us! Joe's deserves our support, you'll love it!)


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Catfish63 said:


> As a military man I freak out with 'ishy timelines. Now this might be fine for you attorneys out there. (LOL, just kidding.) However, can you imagine some of the most famous battles in American history starting off among the Admirals and Generals with, "12 'ish sounds great for me...How about you Bob?"
> 
> Is this event starting at 12? I certainly look forward to meeting you.
> 
> Catfish63


The battle begins officially at 2pm and ends at 6pm... however, you may show up early to compare weapons and you can stay late if you still have bullets.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Catfish63 said:


> As a military man I freak out with 'ishy timelines. Now this might be fine for you attorneys out there. (LOL, just kidding.) However, can you imagine some of the most famous battles in American history starting off among the Admirals and Generals with, "12 'ish sounds great for me...How about you Bob?"
> 
> Is this event starting at 12? I certainly look forward to meeting you.
> 
> Catfish63


Alrighty then. I plan on a 11:30 departure, with an ETA of 12:15. Hopefully there is no headwind. Add three minutes for me to make my way into the door of puff, so 12:18. :laugh:


----------



## Catfish63 (May 2, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about! Nice!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

"Ducrider one, Wife departure control, hold 40 miles north of smokey joes, expect further clearance at 1153"

gah!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Let the invasion begin.


----------



## Catfish63 (May 2, 2010)

Catfish on station plus or minus 30 seconds.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm here. See y'all soon.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

waiting for dave to get ready now, should be leaving in 10


----------



## biggie55 (Jan 2, 2010)

Not able to make it this afternoon. Will be there later in the evening. Enjoy for me!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Freakin great time guys!!! 

Catfish! Great to meet you, man. I really enjoyed our conversation on healthcare and immigration!! 

Boat, glad you could make it!! 

S_Vivo, really pleasure to meet you, brother!! See you in couple days!! 

Vinnie, your buddy Dale is welcome at all the Team WA herfs!! 

All my other brothers, as always, great to see all of you!!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Agreed - great time. Good to meet you Catfish and S_Vivo. I'm sure Scott is going to hold the record for most distant Puff member we've all met for quite some time. 

Vinnie - make sure Dale creates a Puff account. Great guy - had fun chattin with him.

Great tradin' all around. I put cigars away from the travel humi when I got home, and I think only three or four were cigars I took down there! fun times. 

Oh - and in case anyone thinks all we do in WA is fun and games -- targets were selected and ammo procured. Your time is coming. :evil:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ditto nice to meet all the new visitors and the old farts as well.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

I had a great time and was good to meet everybody. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Great time everyone! Nice to meet Scott and the new faces:thumb: Have to remember not to show up late again, being stuck at the kids table in the corner reminds me of thanksgiving all those years ago.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> I think only three or four were cigars I took down there! fun times.
> 
> Oh - and in case anyone thinks all we do in WA is fun and games -- targets were selected and ammo procured. Your time is coming. :evil:


Thanks for reminding me... I went home with more than 3x as many cigars as I came with because I was loaded up with ammo... :shock:

WATCH OUT!!


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Awesome time brothers, great to meet you Scott! Kevin, great to have you in the Puff group. 

Boyz, thanks for the warm welcome to brother Dale. He had a great time, he insisted on chocolate cake on the way home. He crashed by 8:00, what a light weight!

Can't wait for next month, do we have a date yet? 
Vinnie


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

July 10th... I'll post a thread.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Had a great time guys!! Its always amazing how much time can fly by when you get a group of puffers together!

Nice to meet both Dale and Scott. You guys make sure to join the team WA herf as honorary members!!

I'll be out of town for the next one, so I know it will be hard, but you guys will have to get by without me :hurt:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know if we can let scott in then maybe warren would want to join and we can't have that lol BTW posting from my phone sucks balls lol


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I don't know if we can let scott in then maybe warren would want to join and we can't have that lol BTW posting from my phone sucks balls lol


hmmm.. Good point, that would just be asking for trouble 
lol!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I don't know if we can let scott in then maybe warren would want to join and we can't have that lol BTW posting from my phone sucks balls lol


If Warren flies in for a herf, I'll be forced to vote him in... but, yeah, otherwise, screw Warren! :rofl:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> If Warren flies in for a herf, I'll be forced to vote him in... but, yeah, otherwise, screw Warren! :rofl:


This addressed to Team WA et all. 1St: I aint flying over there anytime soon. 2nd: Keep Scott, traitorous bastage hanging with you lot! 3rd: Screwing me is Tash's job and you cannot compete.
4th: Nice work guys as it looked like a hoot. *Smile* 5th: I better not be on your target list as I have funds at the moment itching to be spent. LMAO.

BTW: I wouldnt eat that cake if thats what Scott was fondling, never know where he's been.:jaw:


----------



## Minnesota Connection (Jun 21, 2010)

Guys it was great meeting everyone! We need one of these in Minnesota. By the way it was 10:00 PM Central time when I crashed!

The chocolate cake was the ticket though...

I'll be back...

Dale


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Minnesota Connection said:


> Guys it was great meeting everyone! We need one of these in Minnesota. By the way it was 10:00 PM Central time when I crashed!
> 
> The chocolate cake was the ticket though...
> 
> ...


Welcome to the pond, Dale!


----------



## boat45 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Jesse.........I FOUND THEM I FOUND THEM.......CAIN F NUB...........wait.....cain nub......where in the F is the bloody F??


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

boat45 said:


> Hey Jesse.........I FOUND THEM I FOUND THEM.......CAIN F NUB...........wait.....cain nub......where in the F is the bloody F??


 Its still cain in a nub, maybe I was wrong I will look again tonight lol


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

If you guys are finding Cain F Nubs, please count me in on some split action... unless that boat already left the dock, lol!!

Actually, I'd jump in on a Cain Maduro Nub too, if there is such a thing...


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> If you guys are finding Cain F Nubs, please count me in on some split action... unless that boat already left the dock, lol!!
> 
> Actually, I'd jump in on a Cain Maduro Nub too, if there is such a thing...


 I could have swore Cigar.com had cain f nubs, but yes chris there at Maddies cain nub, for about 140 a box if you want to work out a split let me know


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Pm'd


----------



## Catfish63 (May 2, 2010)

Friends,
So, literally after the event I come home to find my computer locked up. A couple of weeks later and the Geek Squad gives me back a PC with new motherboard. Hence, no posts for this fabulous event until now.

I am happy to have finally met all of you. Thank you for both the warm reception, and the incredible generosity. I look forward to seeing you all again soon. The diversity within our group is amazing, entertaining, and will keep me coming back for as long as you will have me.

Thanks again!

Catfish63


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

COOL! See you next saturday (July 10th!)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Catfish63 said:


> Friends,
> So, literally after the event I come home to find my computer locked up. A couple of weeks later and the Geek Squad gives me back a PC with new motherboard. Hence, no posts for this fabulous event until now.
> 
> I am happy to have finally met all of you. Thank you for both the warm reception, and the incredible generosity. I look forward to seeing you all again soon. The diversity within our group is amazing, entertaining, and will keep me coming back for as long as you will have me.
> ...


I certainly enjoyed and talking with you Kevin and hope we get to the same ones. also we are not limited to the events many of us get together just to hang and smoke. I live in Bellevue and you are welcome to come by here for a smoke anytime you like!

Dave


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Magnate said:


> If you guys are finding Cain F Nubs, please count me in on some split action... unless that boat already left the dock, lol!!
> 
> Actually, I'd jump in on a Cain Maduro Nub too, if there is such a thing...


Emersons has the Cain Mad Nubs -- also selling them in 5 packs if you didn't want to go for a whole box.

Cain Maduro Nub


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you seen all the bombs? I'm cigar bankrupt for a minute...


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Have you seen all the bombs? I'm cigar bankrupt for a minute...


A "magnate minute"


----------

